# two Russian wine？a bit rough



## haide (May 4, 2016)

Hi，they are not mine，I just found them on China network.Seems both to be Russian according to the style.Is the "1891" on the clear one's base probably the date?Could you walue them for me please？



By the way，I was wondering the coverage of your price system，North American of couse，and do you share the same system with Europe or Australia？I know the price system in China is a bit in chaos，because we don't have any references by the book，but，you do have a consistent price system for Chinese bottles，do you？


----------



## haide (May 4, 2016)

And this English one，embossed“Victoria old Scotch whisky”I believe，but I found no information about it？


----------



## sunrunner (May 4, 2016)

well man, here it go's . the first two '' Russian win's" I believe are home décor bottles ( NOT OLD ).Now the English bottle is a very interesting one , I have never seen one like that . it do's look to have some age to it , and a down right cool bottle. sorry cant tell you much ells. it may go back to 1890s.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 4, 2016)

I think these are three fantasy bottles.


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 4, 2016)

The first one looks like a fantasy bottle, but the other two look real.


----------



## nhpharm (May 5, 2016)

I agree.  The first is a home décor modern bottle.  The other two have some age but sadly very little value.


----------



## haide (May 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone，you all consider the green one as a décor or fantasy （are they the same meaning？）bottle，so it should be out of my list now.I have bought the English one,I'll post some clear photos when it is received，by now I only find one relevant glass bottle embossed the portrait of Victoria，check the link please：http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/victorian-jubilee-whisky-flask-513554071
I don't know whether they are really relevant.
Here is the description：VERY RARE VICTORIAN JUBILEE WHISKY FLASK DATED 1887 DEPICTING QUEEN VICTORIAThis very rare Victorian whisky flask measures just under 6” by 1” in width. It is clear glass and has its original cork, the front reads VICTORIAN JUBILEE FLASK 1887 and depicts the queen in cameo form, the back has Queens crown and the word REGISTERED below.


----------



## haide (May 5, 2016)

Here is a stoneware，I have seen the very same type on ebay or some other English sites.What the interesting of this one is it seems like be Japanese，since the word“Jingisukan”.So it's a Japanese imitation？


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 6, 2016)

I'm not convinced that the first one is a decor bottle and I'm fairly certain that the second one is real.  They look an awful lot like Pier One Imports bottles, but they're clearly BIM bottles and the second one looks legit to me.  I still wouldn't pay too much for them though, because I'm not certain and I don't think Russian bottles are generally worth that much anyway.  The Victoria bottle I have no idea what it is but it certainly looks real.  The UK had some very interesting bottles that you would never see in North America.  

There isn't really a reliable pricing system for bottles anywhere because like anything else they're worth what someone will pay for them.  And that varies wildly by the individual.  A good way to establish what something's worth is when you see a lot of that thing at bottle shows and judge it by the prices there, but that's still a very rough estimate.  We have lots of bottle books but the prices are almost never particularly accurate.  Either they're out of date or just plane made up. 

That Japanese whiskey bottle is very odd.  What's the strangest is that it doesn't have any Japanese writing on it.  So I would think that either it was supposed to be an imitation intended to have the look of the English ones even if the people buying it couldn't read what it said (the wording is a bit strange, "Bottled and Guaranteed" doesn't really make much sense in that context), or it was meant for export to English-speaking countries.  I'm leaning towards the former, because I don't think Japanese liquor has been popular in English-speaking countries for that long, and judging by the writing on that cigarette it looks like it hasn't left Asia.


----------



## haide (May 8, 2016)

Is there any definitive sign to distinguish a decor bottle？What's a Pier One Imports bottle?The second one is attractive to me according to it's delicate but easy shape，it is asked for 400 yuan，then 200 yuan after bargain，still a little too high to take…

I guess，language is much involvd in the map of a price system，I think you'll reach a consensus more conveniently with English-speaking people than any others，so the English embossed bottles are always the most hard currency，if there was a Russian or Chinese bottle which was told very rare，it would not be that acceptable anyway.

The cigarette is Chinese.I think the bottle was brought to china during the war，could it be produced for diplomacy？

The Victoria whisky bottle is strong and heavy，it was embossed both sides


There are four obscure oval scars on four sides near by the base.I found the same scars on one of my Chinese bottles too,were they held by some kind of flat nose pliers when it's still hot,or the scars was caused by other reasons?


----------



## sunrunner (May 10, 2016)

the flat scars are mad with some sort of snap case to hold the hot bottle so to finish the lip. oh and Pier one is an import gift store here in the states .


----------



## haide (May 11, 2016)

sunrunner said:


> the flat scars are mad with some sort of snap case to hold the hot bottle so to finish the lip. oh and Pier one is an import gift store here in the states .



I rechecked the scars，and find sth I can't explain：on the embossed sides，the flat scars invade into the fields of the embossed letters——just invade the depressed spaces without any harm to the convex letters，that's really a pazzle for me!


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 15, 2016)

No, there isn't really a single way to identify a decor bottle, but after you've been collecting for a while you can usually identify one by sight.  They just have a different look.  That said, I'm having a really hard time telling whether or not your first bottle is a decor bottle or the real thing.  I'm starting to lean towards the real thing, whatever the real thing may be.  
Pier One Imports is a chain store here in North America that sells home decorations.  It's one of those stores you see in every large suburban shopping plaza, along with the Wal Mart, Toys R Us, Staples, and Best Buy.  Most "Pier One Imports" bottles didn't actually come from Pier One, but they always get attributed to them for some reason.  Regardless, I'm pretty sure that your bottle never came from Pier One Imports.  Whatever that second one is, even though it is nice, 200 yuan is indeed too much.
I can't figure out what that Japanese bottle would be intended for.  My three best guesses are: 1. that the English is just for decoration to make it look like Scottish Whiskey, 2. it was intended for the Japanese-American market and then somehow made it back to Asia or 3. it was marketed towards Allied soldiers stationed in Japan after the end of WWII.  The more I think about it the more likely the third option seems.  It looks like it would date to the period around the Second World War and during the war Japan was at war with pretty much all of the English-speaking countries, so I wouldn't think they would be printing English on their products very much.
I don't know much about those scars on the last bottle because I don't know much about the glassmaking process, but I know that I see them on older bottles here quite a lot.


----------

